# Cinnamon sticks?



## janevskij (Dec 2, 2013)

My rat, Mittens, recent had to have her teeth trimmed and the vet said to encourage her to use chew toys. So I was planning on making some and I wanted to know if cinnamon sticks were safe for rats?
I know cinnamon is, but wasn't sure about the sticks. Anyone ever offer one? Did they enjoy them? 
I also know most of teeth grinding was done via bruxing, but I thought I'd give it a try. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Are you offering the stick to the rats, or are you putting it in something to give to the rats?


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Cinnamon powder is just ground up cinnamon sticks. Cinnamon sticks are bark I'm pretty sure. 
Anywho, if the powder is just the stick, but ground up, then I'm sure it's safe.


----------



## janevskij (Dec 2, 2013)

Rats4All said:


> Are you offering the stick to the rats, or are you putting it in something to give to the rats?


I'm referring to the cinnamon sticks. I haven't offered them yet, I wasn't sure if they were toxic. I don't even know if they would want them, it was just an idea I had.


----------



## janevskij (Dec 2, 2013)

_dizzy_ said:


> Cinnamon powder is just ground up cinnamon sticks. Cinnamon sticks are bark I'm pretty sure.
> Anywho, if the powder is just the stick, but ground up, then I'm sure it's safe.


So ground cinnamon is essentially a cinnamon stick that went through the food processor? Good to know. Thank you for you feedback!


----------

